# While Fort McMurray Burns



## nealtw (May 5, 2016)

It does look like they got all people are out but most of the town is on fire.
A big shout out for the little town of Lac la biche with 2500 residence and they are looking after 12,000 evacuees.


----------



## slownsteady (May 7, 2016)

I hope they are able to go home soon....and i hope their homes are still there.


----------



## nealtw (May 8, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> I hope they are able to go home soon....and i hope their homes are still there.



I don't know the number but I understand many homes are lost


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 8, 2016)

Is the area burning a populated area or is it forest? From the looks of it on the national channels, there seem to be significant loss of property. Last I heard there wasn't hope of containing it for the next few weeks. Good grief, that has to be awful.


----------



## slownsteady (May 8, 2016)

The  town of Ft McMurray was a direct hit. I believe the number of people that had to leave may be 80,000! Video from the escape is awesome/scary.


----------

